# Porsche 99x is there a site where I can learn the differences



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I see 996, 997...etc. I'm presuming it's much like the "e" codes that BMW has however I"m confused about the system, especially since Porsche has been making the same 911 for 200 years. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

you could always try wikipedia....


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

^ Just what I was thinking...

try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Porsche_vehicles


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

wikipedia? interwebs? what's that?

:rofl:


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

This pic sums it up nicely










from left to right

911 (this picture is to show all of the turbo versions so there are two 911s)
964
993
996
997

The only one that is not desirable (relatively speaking) is the 996. 993 turbo is the nicest car Porsche ever made IMO. There is also the 901 which came before the 911 and which is not pictured.

911, if you can, you must :thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

oooo booty shot!


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

MMMmmh Bootay :yumyum:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Manu said:


> This pic sums it up nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since this pic shows the turbo versions, wouldn't it be:

911
930
964
993
996
997

:dunno:


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

TLudwig said:


> Since this pic shows the turbo versions, wouldn't it be:
> 
> 911
> 930
> ...


To be honest I only know the difference between the 901 and the 911, I am sure you're correct


----------

